# Light duty diesels???



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Has anyone else heard about GM, Ford and Dodge building smaller diesels to go into 1/2 ton trucks?(Or anywhere a small block v-8 goes) I read the article in TF&G. That sounds like it would be right up my alley for pulling my boat. 8mpg starts adding up, and I dont really need a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*LD Diesel*

I have read several articles on this very subject lately.

GM is developing a smaller diesel for 1/2 ton PU's & SUV's that should be available in 09 according to these articles.

The source for this is:

www.gminsidenews.com
www.thedieselstop.com

Or just google the net....

If they built a diesel Suburban with a 6 speed tranny or even a Tahoe, I would have one in a heartbeat. There are a couple of guys doing a Duramax/Allison conversion on a 3/4 ton Suburban that is killer, but is $75K.... It is on ebay now.

Supergas


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

ford cant even build a good diesel for thier heavy duty trucks


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

With what knowledge I have about diesels, the Cummins is where its at. But I dont know about a V-6 Cummins.Why stray from the straight 6? We will see.


----------



## Bayrunner22 (Oct 3, 2006)

I lived in Eur. and Asia for a while and all you see are small block Diesels in every car or truck. I drove a Toyota with a 4 cylinder diesel and towed 10000 lbs on a daily basis with no problems. If Chevy, Ford and Dodge would learn from these guys we will catch up with every other nation running on diesel. Also most of these diesels got over 30 MPG. Please don't give me the line about our pollution laws being stricter I know Euros laws are much stricter than ours. BTW I drive a Chevy Duramax.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

bowed up said:


> ford cant even build a good diesel for thier heavy duty trucks


......must not have been taken care of properly.........most powerstrokes outlive everything on the truck!


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Acctually "International" can't build a diesel. The small diesel is being developed by Ford and the 09 model should have fords new diesel in the 1/2 tons and heavy dutys by then.



bowed up said:


> ford cant even build a good diesel for thier heavy duty trucks


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

well what i meant is between the problems of the 6.0 and the problems of the 6.4 you cant keep one out of the shop long enough to find out what it will do. dont get me wrong i used to be a diehard ford man but that was when the 7.3 was king. The rest of the truck is great but the engine just hasnt tickled my fancy yet. i am driving a cummins for now- great engine but the rest of the truck needs to be overlooked one more time by dodge.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

We have a Jeep Liberty with a 4 cylinder Ivesco diesel that gets 30 mpg in real world driving and will tow 5000 lbs. Pretty darn good for a 4 seater 4x4 SUV. Jeep also has a V6 diesel available this year in the Grand Cherokee. If they'd put that motor in the 4 door wrangler unlimited, they'd have an H3 killer. When GM and/or Toyota comes out with a diesel in their 1/2 tons supposedly as a 2009 model, I think I'll finally get rid of my 97 Dodge Cummins. I just don't need a 3/4 ton truck anymore, but I've been spoiled by diesel's and don't want to give that up if I can help it. The issue for the automakers is another tier of emmissions compliance coming due in 2010 I think. So anything coming out must not only meet the strict 2007 rules for soot, but also meet the even tighter regulations of the next tier unless the vehicle will just be offered as an 09 model.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

IF THEY WOULD PUT A CUMMINS IN AN F150, I WOULD BUY IT
I CAN SE IT NOW:
F150, KING RANCH, 4x4, CREW CAB, CUMMINS DIESEL, ALLISON TRANSMISSION, BFG M/T
-YEA RIGHT!!


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

I have had '99 7.3, '01 7.3 '04 6.0 , and '08 6.4 Ford PS and they never went to the shop except for maintenance.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Before the 6.0 problems, Ford had plans to cut off 2 cylinders to make a V-6 version and put it in the Expedition and 1/2 ton trucks...maybe either the new diesel or Ford will build one. I believe it is going to happen...just a matter of time.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, its a shame Dodge can't build a quality truck to go with a good motor.As far as having problems with the 6.4 in the Ford, I've had only one. The particulate filter cracked and started blowing black smoke, drove it until new one came in - no down time and getting between 14.5 and 15 mpg.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I have read that Dodge/Cummins is working on 2 new diesels, a V8 and V6 for the 1500 and Durango. Hopefully to market around '09. I'll see if I can find the link...

Jerry


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

http://www.sema.org/main/semaorghome.aspx?id=56987

Not the artical I was looking for, but this one does talk about the dodge plans about 1/2 way down.

Jerry


----------



## mulebelly (Jun 10, 2006)

there wont be much price difference between a 3/4 and 1/2 ton after you put a diesel in it.3/4 ton has a lot better suspension under it.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

due to the weight of a diesle at this time 3/4 ton is only thing avail , maybe next line will be lighter ?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pilar, I know your sig says you are deaf and to stop shouting...so see above and below.



bwguardian said:


> Before the 6.0 problems, Ford had plans to cut off 2 cylinders to make a V-6 version and put it in the Expedition and 1/2 ton trucks...maybe either the new diesel or Ford will build one. I believe it is going to happen...just a matter of time.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Ford Deisel*

I read on the internet that Ford is using a LandRover deisel for the F150's. Its supposed to be a small V6


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

PTH said:


> I read on the internet that Ford is using a LandRover deisel for the F150's. Its supposed to be a small V6


That is the ticket...V-6!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Actually, they are mostly light duty diesels. Cummins is the only true medium class diesel. For any of yall that think ford owns Cummins I have a great write up for yall. Actually Ford is the only major company that DOES NOT have someone from Cummins on the board of directors, good move.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

had a buddy looking at knew trucks and went to ford to look and he had a salesman there tell him that if he was looking for fuel mileage than he should look at dodge, so he went by the chevy place and the salesman there told him the same thing. i havent seen a 6.4 getting over 12.5 on the hwy, most dodges are average 16 hwy.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

my '08 6.4L F250 gets 18-19 on straight Highway, throw in traffic and city driving i get average 15 mpg not bad i think, but definatly room for improvement.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bowed up said:


> ford cant even build a good diesel for thier heavy duty trucks


 Ford does not build their diesel, Navistar does. The direct injection system for it was developed by Caterpillar. None of the consumer trucks have diesels made by the automaker.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bowed up said:


> well what i meant is between the problems of the 6.0 and the problems of the 6.4 you cant keep one out of the shop long enough to find out what it will do. dont get me wrong i used to be a diehard ford man but that was when the 7.3 was king. The rest of the truck is great but the engine just hasnt tickled my fancy yet. i am driving a cummins for now- great engine but the rest of the truck needs to be overlooked one more time by dodge.


What problems on the 6.4? First I heard....

any 6.4 owners here? Yall have problems?

I have a 6.4 w/5000k and 7.3 w/220000k no problems over here.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bowed up said:


> i havent seen a 6.4 getting over 12.5 on the hwy, most dodges are average 16 hwy.


Where do you get this from???? Wow, someone is feeding you a line of bull!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> What problems on the 6.4? First I heard....
> 
> any 6.4 owners here? Yall have problems?
> 
> I have a 6.4 w/5000k and 7.3 w/220000k no problems over here.


What they are probably refering to is the flame throwing issue when first out...easy computer fix after recall.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

WELL FIRST IT WAS THE FLAME INCIDEDENT, AND THEN FUEL MILEAGE, AND THEN A BUDDY JUST COULDNT GET THE "GRUNT" OUT OF IT-HE PULLS A FLATBED MOST OF THE TIME. THEN I HAVE SEEN SEVERAL OF THE EARLIER 6.4'S IN THE SHOP FOR INJECTORS AND TURBOS, SEVERAL OF MY BUDDIES AND I HAVE 06 CUMMINS AND HAVENT HAD ONE LICK OF TROUBLE. dONT GET ME WRONG FORD HAS A GOOD TRUCK, I USED TO DRIVE FORDS(7.3) AND SAY I WOULD NEVER DRIVE ANYTHING ELSE AND THEN THE CONSISTENT PROBLEMS WITH THE 6.0 STARTED TURNING ME TOWARDS SOMETHING ELSE AND I GUESS THE FLAME INCIDENT RIGHT AWAY WITH THE 6.4 DIDNT HELP EITHER. THE TRUCKS I HAVE SEEN THAT HAVE PROBLEMS ARE CONSTENTLY PULLING SOMETHING ARE HUALING SOME SORT OF DECENT LOAD, NOT STRICTLY HIGHWAY MILES. IT IS ALL SIX OF ONE, HALF A DOZEN OF ANOTHER.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> Where do you get this from???? Wow, someone is feeding you a line of bull!!!


That's exactly what I was thinking. I'm getting around 20 mpg out of my 7.3 PSD, and I'm *sure* the 6.4 gets better fuel economy than I do!!!

Not to mention...I have a 3" lift and 34" Nittos on 20" wheels. That dropped my mpg from 22 to 20.

I will agree though...Ford should have never quit producing the 7.3 PSD.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

My 06 cummins gets 18 MPG avg but I hate the interior the seats are super UNCOMFORTABLE. My dodge feels like the trans slips sometimes when I get on it anybody else feel that.Loved my old 7.3 though wish i could have that one back


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Just got done watching the super stock class pulls. Funny there were 6 Cummins and only 1, 7.3


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a bud that had a Toyota diesel pickup in the 80's, on trips to port isabel it would get 38-40 mpg.


----------



## ks (Feb 14, 2005)

Why don't you look at the Jeep Grand Cherokee with the 3.0L crd V6 diesel 5 speed automatic trans. Gets 25 mpg gallon or better on highway and will tow most any bay boat. Look on some of these Jeep forums they are getting very good responses from buyers.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

*'08 6.4l*

i have an '08 6.4L with 6000miles and no problems, (was out of alignment when i got her home), just made a trip to Llano this weekend pulling a trailer with deer blinds and tools, 4 passengers. averaged 15-16 through all the hills and curves in north austin and hill country. i know this is biased but you can read over at www.thedieselstop.com on the 6.4L board and will not find to many unhappy folks, except for milleage, but its not an econamy car. if you want that buy a civic or something.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Not to change the SUBJECT or anything...... well, nevermind!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

My old man drives a new 6.4 with 7000 miles....it has already had the rear main replaced and the #7 injector replaced.:hairout: 

We also have a 7.3 nearing 200k NO PROBS
My old man just sold his 6.0 which never had ENGINE problems...140k on kicking arse still, bro-n-law is driving it now.

My 7.3 with 6.5 lift and 37" tires was my baby...BOY DO I MISS HER , I had no problems with her besides that BLACK SMOKE coming out of that 6" exhuast pipe...don't know what that could have been from:tongue:


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I love my 05 2500 4x4 CD Dodge. I can get upwards of 21-22 mpg running 70mph down the highway(18-19 average mpg) , out run my buddy's 06 Mustang, and have pulled upwards of 14.5k lbs. What more can you ask for. Cummins all the way


----------

